# Body Question - 1948 Tucker



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Has anyone done up a Tucker Torpedo? I found a diecast that is pretty detailed and wondered if it was already done up. It would be T-Jet scale, divorced front axle design. What do you think guys?

-Paul


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Paul
I havent seen any Tuckers in resin, maybe some one else has. I think it would be a really cool car to do! I'd like one for my collection! LMK if ya cast it!

Larry


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Go for it!


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

*Oohhh Yyeeaahh! Dun Dun*

Ok so typing lyrics looses some of the enthusiasm... :freak:

I did see a posting on one of the other boards of a tucker, but that has been quite awhile ago. I have a JL Tucker all gutted waiting for somebody to do the resin voodoo. All I need to know is where to send it and how much to get about 6 of the castings... :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Did that sound too eager??? My Bad... :tongue:

Jeff


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

jack0fall said:


> Ok so typing lyrics looses some of the enthusiasm... :freak:
> 
> I did see a posting on one of the other boards of a tucker, but that has been quite awhile ago. I have a JL Tucker all gutted waiting for somebody to do the resin voodoo. All I need to know is where to send it and how much to get about 6 of the castings... :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I have one working up now. Give me a couple of weeks to work the base body over for T-jet fitting and I'll post updates here.

-Paul


----------



## scoobe dog (Jul 17, 2010)

I have one that I use to vac form bodies. But, it is 1/43 scale.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*48 Tucker - First Run Thru*

Here's the first preliminary shots of the 48 Tucker. I think I need to lower the rear a bit. What do you guys think? The wheel clearance is very thin, so there's not much more room to work with. Maybe a MM or so lower if I'm really careful.

-Paul


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I'd say bring it down a hair if you can. It's really looking good, though! Great progress.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Paul
Thats looking great! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Maybe lower the rear a bit, if possible.

Larry


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*That's gonna be cool*

Whoa Paul, 

Ooooh.....oooooh.... I know this one....cuz I chased it round and round the 40coupe I'm working on. LOL! Looks just right on the left...and a bit high on the right. 

I wouldnt change much right away...looks great! 

It would appear that the rear is not level (even) side to side. Pix are tricky, but the rear fender lip/rim reveal looks taller in the second pic. Also note the exposed chassis "wedge" along the rocker and compare left to right.

Very cool project!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks guys. Bill, you are seeing what I thought I was seeing. Needed some unbiased opinions, plus I've stared at it so long it's all getting blurry.:freak:
Time to set it down for a bit and start on it again tomorrow.

Thanks again for the fresh eyes,
-Paul


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Torpedos Loose!*

Way cool looking casting Shoe! That is a great choice for entrance into the slot world!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It might scrunch down quite a bit more with stock T jet wheels and tires.. Looks very interesting though!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Good eye on the tilting to the port side, Bill.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Man that is a sweet looking casting. I agree it could be a "smidge" lower in the rear. I did a image search and was surprised to see that there are a couple Tuckers that have been "customized".

But I am thinking my first one will look something like this.

Jeff


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

that is a helluva looker!mebbe a titch lower,but looks like you nailed it!


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Looks great as is, seems fast standing still.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Paul, Looks great! I'll go for a couple when you're ready.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

*Any Updates?*

Hey Pshoe64,

I was just wondering how this project is going? Have you given any thought about making a few Tuckers for others to enjoy? I am not trying to put you under any pressure. Just was curious. 

If you do decide to make extras I would like the oportunity to purchase some from you. :thumbsup:

Keep the wind at your back and the wheels between the ditches.

Jeff


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I am planning on some slot cave time this weekend. I had a few requests for some more 48 panel trucks and I am finalizing the Tucker's ride height. I shaved about 1mm off the screw posts and now I need to make some space in the inside of the wheel wells to give the wider tires some clearance. Stock original T-jets fit fine, but I want the slightly wider options too. Once I'm at my happy place with the body, I will cast some up and post them on the Sale and Trade section and leave a note on this thread. Thanks everyone for the feedback, it helps a bunch to have the fresh eyes watching the progress.

-Paul


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Paul,

Hey you are doing slot cars a great service with the bodies you have been doing. Am digging them Alot!

Bob...dig, dig, dig...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Swweeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

